# large subchorionic hemorrhage, 13-16 weeks



## PAgal

Hi ladies, I am embarrassed to say I just now discovered this section on BnB:wacko: 

Just wondering if anyone has had this experience and how it turned out-- I had a SCH during week 13, an u/s measured it at 41cc. Went back 2 weeks later and it was 105cc! The docs don't seem to be too worried but then also say "if you're going to miscarry, you're going to miscarry," and to just wait it out. 

Another u/s today (because I was scheduled for amnio but they didn't do it because of the bleed) measured it at 75cc (10.4cm x 2.6cm x 2.8cm), but I'm not putting much weight on that because the tech said it's extremely difficult to measure accurately, it's like a very oblong, odd-shaped balloon.

I have googled sch's for hours but not finding any comfort in what I read, so I'd love to hear from anyone with similar stories, I am worried sick about it all-- the bleed looks HUGE on the u/s!!


----------



## miss_danielle

dont no if mines the same but i had a bleed xmas eve..were they said it was a miscarrigeand if your going to misscarry theres nothing that anyone can do it will happen..
went for scan baby was fine no sign of the bleed..
went for my 20 week scan and the sonographer said it was a pocket of blood but not to worry it might go it might not..mine measured 90.1mm x71.2mmx28mm which i think is quite large but they sent me home and sed not to worry i still want it checkin on see if its got any bigger but dont no who to ask about it


----------



## PAgal

**EDIT** miss danielle, I'm sorry I just now re-read this and must have read your measurements wrong--- that is a pretty big bleed, I read it wrong and so did the math wrong. Have you had it checked again yet? Hope all is well now!

Good luck to us both, from what everyone says, I think we'll be just fine


----------



## Bartness

I had a large SCH (not sure of size, but was monitored closely through pregnancy), and two major bleeds, resluting in one week of bedrest. By my 23 wk scan the SCH was gone! 

Jaxon was born on November 20th, 2010. He's a perfectly healthy baby boy. 

Try not to worry to much and stay away from google!


----------



## PAgal

That's wonderful news!! congrats!


----------



## inperfected

PAgal, it won't actually be that many cc.... This is because it has rounded edges now square, so it should be measured more like an oval than a square... Can't help you with the "mm" measurement, but it is quite a bit less than you think. Esp cos these are the MAXIMUM measurements, not an average, so it might be 10cm long in one spot but only 3 in another area, if that makes sense? 

I should know my size on Monday but suspect it's grown cos it has each time I've had a red bleed again.


----------



## PAgal

Yea it's pretty impossible for the techs to get the measurements accurate, the bleeds are like very odd-shaped balloons and such. I hope you get good news on Monday, please keep us posted!


----------



## inperfected

I will do :) only about 13 hours now! I know I should be gettin to sleep but struggling to... Had a good cry tonight (like 2 hours worth) and feel wiped out, but lost - and just darn uncomfy (might only be 12+3 but already uncomfy!)


----------



## inperfected

I have 12 week scan today and babies measuring exactly to (my) date :) it's SO active and perfect! The sch is still there and 5.2x3.6 cm but a little smaller and more clotted supposedly so YAY! I'll link to a photo later :)


----------



## inperfected

Here's a link if you are interested :)


----------



## PAgal

So glad you got great news, Inperfected!! That's wonderful!!


----------

